# Looking to buy Paint Colt



## arastangrider (Jan 5, 2008)

Pretty much I am wondering if he seems like he is worth the price they are asking. I am looking for a horse I might be able to do western pleasure or reining with. please let me know what you think.
Paint Horse for Sale in Pahrump, Nevada


----------



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

Alright lines on the sire's side, though nothing too recent with the dam. 
Hard to tell confo at such a young age & the photos arent spectacular but his neck appears to tie in funny to the rest of his body.
Legs look good & straight & he looks like he'd be a big boy.
Personally, i wouldn't pay that much but they might be willing to go down.


----------



## ilovemyPhillip (Apr 4, 2009)

I'd maybe pay $1,200 for him.. He looks funny.. But that may just be a stage.


----------



## apachiedragon (Apr 19, 2008)

He looks a bit posty behind, but at that age, it's so hard to judge confo. I do think you could probably do better for that kind of money, unless they are willing to come way down on his price. There are a lot of nice paint babies around these days.


----------



## AlexS (Aug 9, 2010)

At $2k unless you have bags of money, I would pass.


----------



## arastangrider (Jan 5, 2008)

lol I definitly am on a budget. I am looking for a show quality horse that will be over 16 hands as I am 6ft tall I would prefer something older but my fiance has put me on a 2000 dollar budget. I have yet to find many horses in that catogory in the vegas area.


----------



## AlexS (Aug 9, 2010)

I don't know what prices are like in your area, so take my advise posted above based on that. As that colt would be in the $600 range here. 

Sounds like you need to be educating your fiance a little  Like horses you need to start them off with good groundwork. Just sayin'


----------



## arastangrider (Jan 5, 2008)

there are a couple more pics of him here
Paint Horse for Sale in Pahrump, Nevada
I know he is going to be pretty big and is going though a funny stage but how do you tell comformation faults or parts of his body growing first?


----------



## AlexS (Aug 9, 2010)

He is cute. And I don't think you can check for confo faults at his age, unless there is something VERY wrong which I don't think there is. 

If you like this colt, and it seems like you do, then go see him.


----------



## apachiedragon (Apr 19, 2008)

Just another suggestion (I put in the state, but I don't know how close to you it is). This guy is less money, but to me looks a good bit less awkward. 
white/palomino - Commander on Deck (pending)

Alex is right, if you really like the one you posted, go look at him. It can't hurt. But just so you know, they have the same horse listed on horseclicks for $1800, not $2000. So if you mention price, definitely go for the lower one, lol.


----------



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

Oo, personally if he is close to you i would go for the one apachiedragon posted instead. He's also older & more solidly built.


----------



## crimsonsky (Feb 18, 2011)

i like the colt that apachie posted better than the first guy. $2k for a colt in this area and this economy - it better be really nice. 

question for you - your info shows your in Oregon but you're looking in southern nevada for horses? is your search range that wide or am i confused? haha


----------



## Rides2win (Apr 8, 2011)

The bloodlines are nice that is a plus and he has nice markings I think he will be sharp in the show ring I had a paint with those lines and he turned out to have wonderful confirmation and he's so you I would say he's gonna look a little funny but beware babies are a handful especially a paint they can be very stubborn but the ad does say he was handled so I would say offer 1800 and don't go any higher than that.. Also try craigslist and equine.com there are horses out there in your price range I just bought a five year old registered buckskin mare she is 16.2hands with awesome bloodlines for 2000 keep looking there is a horse out there for you you just have to look good luck!


----------

